# Rupert



## irishbunny (Dec 26, 2009)

This is Rupert, he's a male bunny and about 5 months old. Rupert is a bunny from an accidental litter that I had, I was never ment to keep Rupert but because I haven't been able to find a good enough home for him he is still with me and will continue to be until I do. I know there are very few Irish members on here so the chance of Rupert getting a home from someone on RO is slim, but thought I'd give it a try.

Rupert is such a sweetheart, he loves to be petted and is pretty easy to handle. If he is going to be a single bunny for his whole life, then he needs to be an indoor bunny, he loves attention and I don't want him to live outside on his own forever. He can be outside if someone has a spayed female he can bond with and is willing to get him neuteured.

I can travel about an hour from my house with him if anyone is interested. He comes with a bag of pellets, plus I will take him back if anytime in his life you can't keep him.

Thanks!


----------



## Flashy (Jan 1, 2010)

Hey Grace, have you tried the rabbits united forum? They have a rehoming section (although you'll have to read the stickies because you can't post in it yourself). Its predominantly a UK based forum so you might be more successful.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

*Flashy wrote: *


> Hey Grace, have you tried the rabbits united forum? They have a rehoming section (although you'll have to read the stickies because you can't post in it yourself). Its predominantly a UK based forum so you might be more successful.


Oh thanks Flashy, we are actually considering keeping him though. Still thinking on it


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 1, 2010)

Rupert is a gorgeous bunny! 

I said it to my mam and she said she will think about it (because she loves Jenni my bunny, and his personality is like Jenni!)! If so, Rupert could live outside with Jenni or Oreo. We have a cage and a hutch (the same one you have that a neighbour gave you?). I could bond her with Jenni and Oreo. 

My mam asked could she see some more pics (like photobucket or something), and what price will Rupert be? 

Its not a definite yes but she said she will think about it!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

Eeek, Nicole I would love if you could have Rupert but he's a boy? I saw you said her so maybe you though he was a girl?


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, I completely forgot about that!!

I will talk to my mam tomorrow about gettin the rabbits spayed!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Aww, I completely forgot about that!!
> 
> I will talk to my mam tomorrow about gettin the rabbits spayed!!


Ok, that would be ideal, let me know!


----------



## paul2641 (Jan 1, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Aww, I completely forgot about that!!
> 
> I will talk to my mam tomorrow about gettin the rabbits spayed!!


Or you could just get Rupurt neutered first off to save some money in the mean time, And then later on get your two girlies done?


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 1, 2010)

Paul, not a bad idea! 

But, you see Im not sure how the Blue Cross works!! Like, I could bring Rupert up one day and they could be like "oh, yeah that's fine. bring him back next week to be neutered." Then Rupert would have to live on his own, for a week!!

I REALLY hope my mam says yes.

Oh yeah, Grace how big is Rupert? Like is he bigger than a dutch but smaller than a english spot, you know? 
Also, how much will he be?


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 1, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> Paul, not a bad idea!
> 
> But, you see Im not sure how the Blue Cross works!! Like, I could bring Rupert up one day and they could be like "oh, yeah that's fine. bring him back next week to be neutered." Then Rupert would have to live on his own, for a week!!
> 
> ...


He is a little bigger then a dutch I think, he weighs about 6 or 7 lbs. He will be free to a good home. Here, discuss it with your Mother and we can talk about is on MSN whenever your ready


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep


----------



## Flashy (Jan 4, 2010)

*nicolevins wrote: *


> But, you see Im not sure how the Blue Cross works!! Like, I could bring Rupert up one day and they could be like "oh, yeah that's fine. bring him back next week to be neutered." Then Rupert would have to live on his own, for a week!!


Just wanted add that if a neutered male is going with an unspayed female then they shouldn't be introduced until 6-8 weeks after he has been neutered. Just bear that in mind


----------



## nicolevins (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh, thanks Tracy!

Grace and her family have decided to keep Rupert though


----------

